# Dive & Snorkeling in Greece



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Dive & Snorkeling in Greece*

We are cahartering in Greece the next couple of weeks and were wondering if anyone could enlighten us on the diving and snorkeling in the area.
Thanks
Joe


----------

